# Batteries - A/B/Both



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't think this thread is on here, but let me ask.

How do you guys run your a/b/both batteries on your boats, as in what works best for you.

Any do's and don'ts?

Thanks

Dale


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Run one or the other.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess what I was asking is if it is advised to go out on A, come back on B and just rotate them so that they both stay charged.

Also, can't you run both when you want to charged them at the same time?

Just wondered if anyone has a certain routine that they follow.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The concern with leaving your battery switch on all is you can cook a good battery if the other one is bad. The bad one keeps calling for charge and the good one keeps receiving a charge thru the switch.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

When the big motor is running I like to have the switch on both to keep both batteries charged up. When I setup to fish I'll switch to 1 or 2 keeping the battery drain from all the electronics and pumps on a single battery and always maintaining a full battery to start big motor. Make a run, switch back to both to charge both, setup to fish again I switch to the opposite battery from the previous time.


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

Use battery #1 all day for everything. Next time out use battery#2 for everything.ost simple, safest method I've found. If you don't use boat much, put batteries on a charge before storage for more than a month.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

